# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  مشاركة الام والاب في حياتنا

## حنين المصرية

السلام عليكم أنا اسمي حنين فتاة عندها 19 سنة معقدة جدا من يوم والدتي وأنا حاسة بكره ناحية أبي وأمي وجميع أخوتي من معاملتهم السيئة لي وعندما تتحسن العلاقة أحسن بالندم علي هذا الكره ويتحول الي كرهي انفسي ولشخصيتي من صغري وأنا فتاة متفوقة في الدراسة وأخلاقي جملية تتسم بالبراءة الي ان انضممت لرفاق سوء فتغيرت شخصيتي وأصبحت من فتاة  شديدة الخجل الي فتاة لا تخشي شيئا ومن متفوقة في الدراسة الي فتاة فاشلة حتي أنني رسبت هذا العام في كليتي ،دائما أحس ان الحق معي في كل شئ أفعله ودائما مترددة في حياتي ،لا أعرف التعامل مع الناس فدائما ما أبدأ باحرج الناس حتي لا يحرجونني وكثيرا ما أخسر أصدقاء حتي أنني الان وحيدة جدا حتي من أهلي أعيش في عزلة أنا مش عارفة اوصف نفسي ساعات أحس اني مظلومة من الجميع ولو كنت ظلمت ضميري عمره ما تركني لحالي حتي أنني أقضي  اليوم 24 ساعه في تفكير وصرت بسبب هذا التفكير نحيفة الي جانب أن الجمال الذي وهبه الله لي ضاع أيضا من كثرة التفكير عاوزة أصلح من نفسي ومش عارفة أرجو الرد وطريقة لجعلي أنسي التفكير في الدنيا وتركها علي الله

----------


## حنين المصرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نفسي أعرف اجابة سؤال محير بالنسبة لي وهو لماذا دائما الكبار أي الأم والأب لا يقتنعون بأن الشباب مثلنا ممكن أن تتدهور نفسيتهم ويلجئون الي طبيب نفسي؟ فهم لا يعترفون بذلك حيث أنهم يعتقدون أننا لا توجد في حياتنا ما يعكر صفوها ؟ فالعكس صحيح  فالشباب أكثر ضررا في الحياة عندما نسمع الاخبار السيئة والاحوال الاجتماعية التي ننواجهها فاننا نعيش في عذاب ونفقد الأمل في تحقيق أهدافنا ويدمر مستقبلنا بسبب حالتنا النفسية التي تنتج عن الحياة التي نعيشها والتي لا يقدر حالتنا أقرب الناس منا                      ، فلماذا ياأبي ولماذا ياأمي                                                         فا ننا أكثر منكم ضعفا وتقبلا للحياة  :f2:

----------


## الفارس الحزين

وعليكم السلاام اخت حنين اولاا اسمك جميل جدا وده يدل على ان شكلك ومضهرك وبرستيجك جامد جدا وانتى من طريقت كلاامك اخت محترمه وطيبه وانا انصحك فى الدنيا ديا بس يريت ردى على موضوعك يعجبك انتى انثا ولو ما كنتى لاجميله عيشى حياتك بلطول وبلعرض وزى ماتيجى فى دماغك اعملى اخرجى مع اصدقائك انتبهى لمزكرتك وانسى الماضى ودوسى عليه بمداسك الجديد الى كله نشاط وحيويه

----------


## summar

ممكن نكون اصدقاء............هنتكلم اكتر بكتير من هنا

----------


## حنين المصرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة                     لو كل انسان يفكر صح هيلاقي انه لو مصاحب انسان كويس بيحبه وبيخاف عليه بينصحوا قبل الخطأ ودايما معاه علي الحلوة والمرة وأسرارك معاه محفوظة حتحس انك مطمن علي الأقل من ناحية الصديق ده                   أنا من رأيي ان الصداقه دي عنوان الحياة بس للأسف في صديق بالمواصفات دي معتقدش  ::'(:   يبقي الواحد يبكي علي حاله أحسن

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نفسي أعرف اجابة سؤال محير بالنسبة لي وهو لماذا دائما الكبار أي الأم والأب لا يقتنعون بأن الشباب مثلنا ممكن أن تتدهور نفسيتهم ويلجئون الي طبيب نفسي؟ فهم لا يعترفون بذلك حيث أنهم يعتقدون أننا لا توجد في حياتنا ما يعكر صفوها ؟ فالعكس صحيح  فالشباب أكثر ضررا في الحياة عندما نسمع الاخبار السيئة والاحوال الاجتماعية التي ننواجهها فاننا نعيش في عذاب ونفقد الأمل في تحقيق أهدافنا ويدمر مستقبلنا بسبب حالتنا النفسية التي تنتج عن الحياة التي نعيشها والتي لا يقدر حالتنا أقرب الناس منا                      ، فلماذا ياأبي ولماذا ياأمي                                                         فا ننا أكثر منكم ضعفا وتقبلا للحياة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله ستكوني ام ، واتمنى الا تنسي ما كتبتي، وان تعاملي ابنائك كما تحبي ان تتعاملي انتي الان واثناء فترة طفولتك.
لن ادافع عن الاباء والامهات واخلق لهم الاعذار والمبررات التي تجعلهم يسيئون لابنائهم سواء بعدم فهمهم او التقرب منهم او حتى معاملتهم معاملة حسنة تشعرهم بانهم يفهمونهم ويشعرون بما يعانون منه.
وبدلاً من ان نلعن الظلام نضيئ شمعة، فنحن نتعامل مع الطقس ونتكيف معه، فلماذا لا نتعامل مع الاباء ونقترب منهم بدلاً من ان نطالبهم ان يقتربوا هم منا؟ نشرح لهم وجهات نظرنا ونحاول اقناعهم بها، نتبادل معهم الاراء نستفيد من خبراتهم ونعطيهم من خبراتنا، حتى وان بدت لهم ضعيفة علينا ان نحاول ونقترب ولا نمل، الاباء يتمنوا ان يكون ابنائهم احسن الناس، ولكن طريقتهم في التعامل والتفكير تختلف باختلاف الشخصيات والتعليم والبيئة واشياء كثيرة، ولن يستطيع الابناء تغيير ابائهم، او المقارنة باباء اصدقائهم، فلكل منا شخصيته المستقلة.

ليس جميع الشباب يعاني مما حوله، وليس الجميع يتأثر بالاحداث المحيطة به، فمعظم الشباب لايهتم الا بحاله، ولا يعكر صفوه السياسية والحروب وخلافه.

استشف من مشاركتك بانك انسانة رقيقة المشاعر عاطفية ، واخشى عليكي من التفاعل مع الاحداث المحيطة بكي، فقد تتعرضي للإصابة بالإكتئاب بسهولة، وانتي في مقتبل العمر، ونصيحتي لكي بعدم الإندماج والتفاعل بقوة  فيما يحزنك سواء في حياتك الشخصية او حياة اصدقائك او المحيطين بكي، ابتعدي عن الاخبار المحزنة، اعلم بصعوبة الامر ولكن حاولي حتى لا تتعبي.
ستتأكدي لحب والديكي لكي عندما تصبحين ام ان شاء الله.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك يا دكتور 
أريد ان أحييك علي آرائك الهامة و المفيدة

----------


## د.عادل

> سلام الله عليك يا دكتور 
> أريد ان أحييك علي آرائك الهامة و المفيدة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على تحيتك الغالية وعلى مشاركتك معنا.
 :f:

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

العبى لعبة تبادل الادوار وحطى نفسك مكان امك او ابوك فى كل تصرف
وانت حتعذريهم
واعلمى انه مافيش ام او اب يكره بنته
وانت فى مرحلة

----------

